# Fishing question



## wavefreak (Aug 6, 2009)

There's this spot where I fish that is a large marshy pond with about 1/2 mile of shore line where they let you fish. No boats allowed. There is a spot that is maybe 30 feet beyond what seems to be my casting limit that I KNOW has some bass lurking around. How can I get that additional 30 feet with a bass plug on relatively light gear? What gear do you all recommend for casting difference


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 6, 2009)

A good set of waders...


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 6, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A good set of waders...



Waders are not allowed either. It makes me insane because I can see the bass coming to the surface every freaking time I go there.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Aug 6, 2009)

Carolina rigs are nice, you could experiment with that and the plug. you could try something like a wrist rocket. Baileys sells a giant slingshot for getting ropes way up into trees, why couldn't work for a plug or crank bait? If you use a spinning real, you could just open the bail, and have at it. Or loosen the drag. Crazy ideas, I know, but sometimes you have to think outside the "pond".


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 6, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> Carolina rigs are nice, you could experiment with that and the plug. you could try something like a wrist rocket. Baileys sells a giant slingshot for getting ropes way up into trees, why couldn't work for a plug or crank bait? If you use a spinning real, you could just open the bail, and have at it. Or loosen the drag. Crazy ideas, I know, but sometimes you have to think outside the "pond".



If that don't work dynamite usually will.:monkey:


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 6, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> Carolina rigs are nice, you could experiment with that and the plug. you could try something like a wrist rocket. Baileys sells a giant slingshot for getting ropes way up into trees, why couldn't work for a plug or crank bait? If you use a spinning real, you could just open the bail, and have at it. Or loosen the drag. Crazy ideas, I know, but sometimes you have to think outside the "pond".



I don't use real good quality tackle. But those bass are calling me so I'm thinking about what I need to to to change my gear . It's actually a great pond because they don't allow boats and the limit the fishing area. There's just TONS of habitat that only the birds get to fish . There's lunkers out there that no one will ever catch. Someone manages to pull a 40 inch pike out of it every year. My son just caught a 23 inch pike that hit a spinner about 15 feet from the shore. Scared the pee out of him at first. The fishing area is fished pretty hard so you have to wait for the game fish to get pushed out of the habitat area up into the fishing area.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Aug 6, 2009)

Try this then.http://www.flexcoat.com/launcher.html
or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6tB0R0XY0k&feature=related


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 7, 2009)

What kind of reel are you using? If you are casting heavy plugs a casting reel with lite line on a long rod will give you 30' more pretty easy.


----------



## little possum (Aug 8, 2009)

No float tubes allowed?

I agree with wood scrouge, lite line with longer rod.

I use a 10 foot rod with spinning reel at the coast for on shore fishin, and slingin 2-4 ounce weights is nothin. So I think a plug might work too, not sure though.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 8, 2009)

Upgrade your rod and real and use some quality 6 or 8 lb. test line. I like St. Croix rods and okuma or shimano reels. Be warned though, upgrading to good quality gear can really deplete the chainsaw fund


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 8, 2009)

HittinSteel said:


> Upgrade your rod and real and use some quality 6 or 8 lb. test line. I like St. Croix rods and okuma or shimano reels.



St Croix makes some great casting rods, I have an Avid with my Abu C4. If money is an issue, the bass pro shops rods are pretty nice for the price. 



HittinSteel said:


> Be warned though, upgrading to good quality gear can really deplete the chainsaw fund



my struggle too.


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 11, 2009)

HittinSteel said:


> Be warned though, upgrading to good quality gear can really deplete the chainsaw fund



I need an MS660 or 880 more than I need new gear. My rod is pretty short. I can get a longer one to see what happens without breaking the bank.

I use a spinning reel. Is a casting reel the type with a horizontal spool that turns into a rats nest in my unskilled hands? I just got one of those. It's tough for me to get distance with it as of yet.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 11, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> I need an MS660 or 880 more than I need new gear. My rod is pretty short. I can get a longer one to see what happens without breaking the bank.
> 
> I use a spinning reel. Is a casting reel the type with a horizontal spool that turns into a rats nest in my unskilled hands? I just got one of those. It's tough for me to get distance with it as of yet.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 11, 2009)

Try Fireline. I switched to it and it made a noticeable difference in my distance.

It's pretty high though. My dad used to semi-pro bass fish, and all he used was called P-line. He swore by it. But we use baitcasters, not spinning reels. I only own 1 spinning reel, and it has bluegill duty.


----------



## KMB (Aug 11, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> I need an MS660 or 880 more than I need new gear. My rod is pretty short. I can get a longer one to see what happens without breaking the bank.
> 
> I use a spinning reel. *Is a casting reel the type with a horizontal spool that turns into a rats nest in my unskilled hands?* I just got one of those. It's tough for me to get distance with it as of yet.



Practice is the key. I was only using spinning reels until I moved down South here and was introduced to baitcasters. Side arm casting was easier to learn for me than over hand casting. As I have already said...practice is the key.

Kevin


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 12, 2009)

KMB said:


> Practice is the key. I was only using spinning reels until I moved down South here and was introduced to baitcasters. Side arm casting was easier to learn for me than over hand casting. As I have already said...practice is the key.
> 
> Kevin



once you get the hang of it, you will use a casting setup for all your bigger lures.


----------

